# these just in



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

very awesome this fish is about 6.5"


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

here is another fish


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Prices??


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

cant figure this one out ...lol j/k but here is a taste of the piraya i just got in


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

DAMMIT this piraya looks like it has been dipped in GOLD...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

oh man, If I only had more tanks







, I really like the last one, whatever species it is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow nice piraya Ash


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> wow nice piraya Ash


 Thats what I'm saying!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

almost all look to be members of compressus, don't they? i have no clue what they are, but they look awesome :nod:

Joe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They are just awesome


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

these are all awsome need to get a few soon heh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The first one looks like a rhom to me.

The second one as well, although the sloped forehead seems a bit odd (malnourished, perhaps?)

The third one may be a S. rhombeus, or S. compressus (I'm kinda puzzled by the red coloration and the sloped forehead, though...)

The fourth kind of resembles a S. irritans, imo. (compare it to this one on OPEFE...)

Just a hobbyist's guess... :smile:
And no matter what they are, they all look stunning!


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

frank?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> here is another fish


 I like this one.....


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

i would love to get a piraya


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

AWESOME FISH MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MORE TANKS AND HAVE YA FILL 'EM UP WITH NICE PYGO'S!! sorry about caps!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the third one looks like an irritan to mee
that piraya is SICK niceeeee
damn the coloration on all those fish r crazy


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

bumpin


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

guess:

1. S. Rhombeus
2. S. Marginatus
3. S. good lord??
4. S. Irritans

great catch ash!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the best guess I can make. The lighting is poor and even when I "fixed" it some, it still gave me too much room to consider anything positive. The only 2 fish that appear to be accurately ID'd are S. rhombeus (1st photo) and P. piraya (last photo).

S. marginatus has a "V" basal band and clear edging. Adults of this species at 5 plus inches the caudal becomes dusky (not a terminal band as some think).


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn i never knew irritans come in yellow too


----------

